# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  जानें क्या है ‘दम लगा के हईशा’ फेम भूमि पेडनेकर का वेट लॉस सीक्रेट

## Krishna

भूमि पडनेकर को लोग भले ही उनके नाम से लोग नहीं जानते लेकिन आयुष्*मान खुराना के साथ पिछले दिनों आई फिल्*म 'दम लगा के हईशा' का नाम शायद सभी को याद हो। इस फिल्*म का नाम सुनते ही आपके मन में एक मोटी लड़की छवि आती है। लेकिन ये बीते दिनों की बात हो गई, इस फिल्*म की अभिनेत्री यानी भूमि पडनेकर की काया पतली और छरहरी हो गई है। अगर भूमि ने अपना वजन घटा लिया तो आप भी ऐसा कर सकते हैं। इस लेख में हम आपको विस्*तार से बताते हैं कि आखिर ऐसा क्*या जादू चलाया भूमि ने कि उनका वजन कम हो गया।

----------


## Krishna

*मजबूत इच्*छाशक्ति*मोटापा आज की भले ही सभी के लिए एक आम समस्या बन गई हो, लेकिन अगर आप इसे कम करने के प्रयास करते हैं तो सारे प्रयास बेकार नहीं होंगे। लेकिन इसके लिए जरूरी है कि आपकी इच्*छाशक्ति मजबूत हो। अगर आपमें वजन घटाने की इच्छाशक्ति मजबूत हो तो वजन कम करने में ज्यादा परेशानी नहीं होती है। ऐसा कहना है ‘दम लगा के हईशा’ में एक ओवर-वेट लड़की का किरदार निभा चुकी भूमि पेडनेकर का।

----------


## Krishna

*वजन पर आखिरकार पाया काबू*भूमि पेडनेकर का कहना है दम लगा के हईशा में उनके ओवरवेट किरदार को लोगों ने जमकर सराहा पर इसके साथ ही लगातार उनके वजन को लेकर बातें होने लगी। भूमि ने इसे चुनौती मानकर वजन कम करने की ठान ली और नतीजा सबके सामने है। वजन कम करने के बाद लोगों ने उनसे वजन कम करने के राज के बारें मे पूछना शुरू कर दिया।

----------


## Krishna

भूमि बताती है कि फिल्म रिलीज के बाद से सिर्फ एक ही सवाल का सामना उनको करना पड़ रहा है, वह है ‘कैसे आपने वजन घटाया’। उन्होनें कहा "वैसे तो मैंने बहुत बार अपने इस सफर के बारे में बात की है। लेकिन मुझे समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि कैसे मैं आप लोगों से बात करूं? बहुत सोचने के बाद मैंने ये तय किया कि कुछ फन थिंग्स की बातें कह कर इसकी शुरूआत करते हैं। हो सकता है ये आपके काम आ जाये! उन्होंने यह भी शेयर किया कि वेट लॉस जर्नी में पर्याप्त मात्रा में पानी किस तरह पिया जा रहा है ये महत्वपूर्ण होता है।"

----------


## Krishna

*कैसे पीयें 6 से 7 लीटर पानी*सभी जानते हैं कि पानी पीने से शरीर के सारे विषैले तत्व बाहर निकल जाते है। भूमि ने भी इसी तरीके के अपनाया। हांलाकि दिन में छ: से सात लीटर पानी पीना आसान बात नहीं होती है। भूमि अपने पानी पीने के राज के बारे में बताते हुए कहती है "विश्वास कीजिए, शरीर के लिए पानी एक वरदान जैसा काम करता है। मैंने ये काम मजेदार तरीके से करना शुरू किया, इसको डिटॉक्स वाटर कहते हैं। पानी आपके शरीर के आंतरिक अंगों को साफ और डिटॉक्सीफाई करता है। इसके लिए नींबू पानी बहुत महत्*वपूर्ण है, नींबू न सिर्फ शरीर को डिटॉक्स करता है साथ ही ये एल्कलाइन बनाता है और इम्युनिटी को बढ़ाता है।"

----------


## Krishna

उन्होंने कहा कि पुदीना हजम शक्ति को बढ़ाने के साथ-साथ ड्रिंक में मिठास बिना चीनी के लाता है। उन्होंने अपने पोस्ट में खीरे के महत्व के बारे में भी कहा है कि ये आपके स्किन के लिए बहुत अच्छा होता है। इसमें एन्टी इन्फ्लैमटोरी गुण होने के साथ-साथ शरीर को हाइड्रेटेड रखता है। 

उन्होंने पोस्ट में लिखा है कि अपने सफर में जिन चीजों को शामिल किया है उनमें से एक भी चीज को शामिल करके देखिये।

----------

